# 

## yarek9999

Witam i proszę o pomoc,
w moim domu po roku użytkowania na parterze na środku sufitu pojawiły się dwie mokre plamy i zaczął odpadać tynk. Jak można sprawdzić co jest przyczyną tego wycieku/przecieku ? Na piętrze nad plamami nie ma żadnego śladu. W grę wchodzi tylko instalacja co ułożona w podłodze (plastik) lub zaciek z tarasu na 1 piętrze (ale plama jest około 2 m od tarasu). Rury plastikowe też nie były łączone po drodze do kaloryferów. Może są jakieś specjalistyczne firmy/urządzenia, które mogłyby to sprawdzić bez zrywania parkietu. Jarek

----------


## tfor

a w tym miejscu przechodza jakeiś rury? Moze jest jakis wyciek i woda siłą rzeczy idzie w dół  a  anie  w górę. Jak i tak tynk ci odpada, to moż ewarto przewiercić strop pomalutku u obaczysz jak leci i co  :Smile:

----------


## edde

jaki strop (z czego0 i co na nim (izolacja? folia?) bo w niektórych przypadkach woda potrafi węrdować dobre kilka metrów i tak znakleźć sobie ujście, ujście np. w najniższym punkcie stropu, czyli przeważnie pośrodku z racji jego naturalnego ugięcia, także to ze na dole wyszła w danym miejscu plama nie musi świadczyć o tym, ze przeciek jest dokładnie w tym miejscu na górze
że o stropach z płyt chyba akermanna nie wspomnę - maja przez cała płytę otwory i woda nimi sobie jak rurą przez cała długość nasuwa aż dziurkę znajdzie

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Sytuacja nie do pozazdroszczenia ale faktycznie może zaciekać z tarasu. Woda może wyjść nawet z drugiej strony domu.

----------

